# A personalised approach to learn Greek in Cyprus, November 2021



## anmes

A personalised approach to learning Greek in Cyprus, 3rd November 2021
Learn4Good Larnaca is the first language institute on the island of Cyprus to specialise solely in teaching Greek as a foreign language. It has been offering general and specialised courses to individuals of different nationalities and to organizations or businesses since 2006 and its primary emphasis is placed on teaching adults.
With the:
*regularly announced group courses at different levels, which run every 8 weeks since 2006 non stop
*quality instruction via highly qualified native speakers and well experienced tutors (more than 15 years)
*small class sizes which foster closer relationships between the students and their teachers
*personalised approach and focus on individual learning needs
*private tuition and live online lessons appropriate for various lifestyles
it is set apart from other part time or full time Greek language programs running on the island and can be proved a wise decision for those serious in learning the Modern Greek language within a coherent instructional program.
In November 2021, Learn4Good Larnaca will run morning, afternoon and evening Greek language courses at different language levels. Whether you are looking to learn Greek for working purposes, for personal interest or for exam preparation, please check out the nine Learn4Good Larnaca's group courses which begin on the 3rd November 2021. If none of them is suitable, you can always contact us to explore the possibility of individual Greek tuition.
Find more information at: www.greekinlarnaca.com.cy or call us at 24424510 or 99644067 or 99372052 or 99377448


----------

